# Hks merchandise now available



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*HKS MERCHANDISE NOW AVAILABLE

HKS Europe have announced some new merchandise. These items are available from us and we are pleased to offer you 10% Discount on any item in the range. 

Please see price list below. Prices are retail inc VAT and 10% discount.


51003-AK027 - HKS Emblem - Logo Silver	= £11.88


51003-AK126 - HKS Emblem - Tuned by = £31.32


51007-AK215 - HKS Folding Umbrella - Black = £27.00


51007-AK218 - HKS Jacket - Soft Shell Black (L) = £92.88
51007-AK219 - HKS Jacket - Soft Shell Black (XL) = £92.88


51007-AK222 - HKS Keyring - Leather Black = £8.10
51007-AK223 - HKS Keyring - Leather Camel = £8.10


51007-AK221 - HKS Keyring - Metal	= £13.50


51007-AK216 - HKS Original Cap = £29.70


51003-AK128 - HKS Patch - Super Racing Large = £15.66


51003-AK129 - HKS Patch - Super Racing Small = £14.04


51003-AK119 - HKS Sticker - Embossed Logo = £9.72


51003-AK116 - HKS Sticker - Fujiyama Silver = £9.72


51007-AK231 - HKS Sticker - Logo Sticker Metallic = £9.72


51003-AK123 - HKS Sticker - Mount Fuji = £9.72


51003-AK124 - HKS Sticker - Mount Fuji = £9.72


51003-AK115 - HKS Sticker - Stripe Silver = £9.72


51003-AK122 - HKS Sticker - Super Racing = £9.72


51003-AK127 - HKS Sticker - Super Racing Large = £9.72


51003-AK118 - HKS Sticker - Tuned by Black = £9.72


51003-AK117 - HKS Sticker - Tuned by Black = £9.72


51003-AK121 - HKS Sticker - URL Black = £9.72


51003-AK120 - HKS Sticker - Variety Pack = £9.72


51007-AK206 - HKS T Shirt - Power & Sports Black (M) = £21.60
51007-AK207 - HKS T Shirt - Power & Sports Black (L) = £21.60
51007-AK208 - HKS T Shirt - Power & Sports Black (XL) = £21.60
51007-AK209 - HKS T Shirt - Power & Sports Black (XXL) = £21.60


51007-AK210 - HKS T Shirt - Power & Sports White (M) = £21.60
51007-AK211 - HKS T Shirt - Power & Sports White (L) = £21.60
51007-AK212 - HKS T Shirt - Power & Sports White (XL) = £21.60
51007-AK213 - HKS T Shirt - Power & Sports White (XXL) = £21.60


51007-AK204 - HKS Towel - Japanese Design = £11.88


51007-AK227 - HKS Towel - Oil Design = £9.72


51007-AK205 - HKS Towel - Sports Design = £19.44


51007-AK214 - HKS Vehicle Document Case = £52.92

Please contact us if you wish to place an order for any of these items...*


----------

